# Earn money using Mobile without investing single paise!!



## darkknight (May 24, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I've just found a way to earn 300-1600 rs. monthly without inbesting a single paise. You'll just have to read ads and u'll get money for just reading.  
It pays you to read ads on your cellphone! These ads are only about your interests. 
Not only that, you get to decide when you want these ads. 
Based on my calculations I can easily make enough money to free up my cell phone bill. 
Check it out... 



See how much you can make. Have fun calculating...and sign up. 
You will like it... 
-Sunny


----------



## gigyaster (May 24, 2007)

How much do u earn?


----------



## darkknight (May 24, 2007)

400 p.m. But its increasing.


----------



## abhinandh (May 24, 2007)

i too am earning 300p.m. It's good.your earnings will increase as time proceeds like
Get 20 paisa for every ad you receive
Get 10 paisa for every ad your friends receive
Get 5 paisa for every ad your friend's friends receive
Accumulate Rs.300 & receive a cheque
     SO THE MORE FRIENDS U INTRODUCE THE MORE MONEY U GET

please join as my friend also


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2007)

Forum Rule said:
			
		

> ** No Scamming/Spamming/Advertising. *
> This forum is not a marketing/money making tool! No Pyramid schemes, chain letters, spam, or advertising of Web sites/products will be entertained here. This applies to forum posts and the inboxes of our members.
> If you receive any such messages, please forward them to the Administrator, so that the offender's account can be disabled.



*Forum Rule*

so, we cant do it over here


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 24, 2007)

^^ Right


----------

